# Fishing Noob, Best Bang for your buck Rod, Reel, Line combo.



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Like the title says im pretty new to Pike fishing, not that i haven't done alot of it, just that i've done it with whatever i've had laying around, cheep rods, cheep reels, cheep everything. What is a good priced Rod/Reel/Line to go with for Pike. Will be mostly minnesota pike, casting from dock and trolling..


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

how big of pike are we talking? if you talking fish 30" or bigger on a consistant basis i would go with a light muskie setup. if smaller pike just go with a heavy bass setup. my cheap musky setup is a Gander Mtn. tournement extreme rod $110, Abu C3 $60, and Cortland Spectron #80/ $25 and some flourocarbon leaders $10. my big bass setup up aint really cheap but if you do alot fishin it is worth it. i have been there tryin to make it cheap and it aint worth it if your fishing alot. the spendier reels last longer and the rods let you feel more and come with warantees. Gloomis GL2 $175, Shimano Citica $120, power pro #20/ $20. oyu can lighter line too if you want. in my experience go with a 7 foot rod or longer. the long rod helps you get a better hook set and keep that fish on, also helps with your 8's. as far as bait casters go the pflueger makes the best bang for your buck reel. they are smooth just not as tough as shimano and abu. hope this helps


----------

